# Parsley and rabbits.



## mpelletier1228 (Apr 26, 2014)

Recently my husband and I adopted a bunny rabbit. Not sure of his breed. He is big though. Sort of looks like a English spot? But I really don't know! He was from the SPCA and he did not even have a name the poor guy! He also seems older. Anyways, I have been doing a lot of research online about fresh foods to give him. Whats safe, what's not, etc. But what is the story about parsley?! Some say it's fine, some say it causes gas. Another even said it can be fatal! I would really like to know from anyone who has experience with bunnies. What are some other inexpensive fresh herbs and veggies I can feed him? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## JBun (Apr 26, 2014)

Parsley is considered safe. Basically any veggie or food, can have the potential to cause digestive upset. Cruciferous veggies seem to do this more often than others. But not all rabbits will have problems with certain veggies or foods. Really just depends on the rabbit.

Best way to find out if your rabbit can tolerate a certain food is to start off with a very small amount for 2-3 days, and keep an eye out for mushy poop or signs of digestive upset. If your bun seems fine with the small amount, then you can gradually start increasing the amount each day. This gives the microflora in your rabbits gut, time to adapt to the new food so there is less of a chance of a digestive problem occurring.

Here's one veggie list with some good basic info.
http://www.lagomorphs.com/salad.pdf


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 26, 2014)

:yeahthat:definitely have to make adjustments with each bunny--our 2 boys get more than our big girl even though she's 3 times as big.


----------



## pani (Apr 26, 2014)

I'd never heard of parsley being bad - my guys both go crazy for it with no ill effects! Their salads are mostly made up of fresh herbs (parsley, basil, mint, coriander) and carrot tops.  Sometimes a little spinach, but not too often, as it's higher in oxalic acid.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Apr 26, 2014)

Mine love parsley along with all fesh herbs, they also eat cruciferous leaves as I have never had any problems plus celery leaves, carrot tops, chicory, radiccio, most are on the list Jenny provided. If they haven't tried them before, intoduce gradually to see how they do.


----------



## mpelletier1228 (Apr 26, 2014)

Thank you all so much!!


----------



## Leopold_Ruby (Apr 26, 2014)

Mine also love it!


----------



## BigBunny (Apr 26, 2014)

I have a herb garden for my bunny.... it was made just for him.
Parsley, oregano, basil, thyme... he gets all of them nearly every day. (sometimes they need a few days to re grow some decent sized leaves)

+ plus carrots, young celery leaves and stems, the occasional broccoli stem, heaps of weeds from the yard, dark green lettuces, rocket and a little spinach. i tried apple and banana once, he wasn't a fan but likes watermelon. and haven't really given him any other fruit yet.


----------



## Nadege (Apr 29, 2014)

My bunny likes parsley, actually it's the only herb/vegetable she is willing to eat for now, I usually give it to her in small amounts and she is fine, no gas or anything


----------



## missyscove (Apr 29, 2014)

Parsley is a favorite at our house. I love how their breath smells after they feast on it too.


----------

